# Female's using DNP?



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

My girlfriend wants to start a cycle of DNP?

Thoughts?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The main thing which bugs me about women taking it is the affect on eggs in ovaries? What is the truth about this anyone know?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> The main thing which bugs me about women taking it is the affect on eggs in ovaries? What is the truth about this anyone know?


Something I also want to know...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Her kids will come out looking like the Simpsons


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Not alot of research but it is seemingly not teratogenic. I think as long as she isn't pregnant or planning to become pregnant then its up to her to decide.

"external and internal examinations of pups revealed no increased incidence of malformations in DNP-treated groups. On the basis of these findings, we concluded that DNP has general and reproductive/developmental toxicity, but not teratogenicity, under the present conditions. "[1]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18461559


----------



## adamholloway (Feb 26, 2013)

i wouldn't let her mate the ****s too strong...


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a 20 day cycle of DNP around xmas time, and it was full on. I'd taken T3, Clen, ECA in the past, but nothing can prepare you for DNP so do as much reading about it as you can before your girlfriend goes ahead. I was sweating like a bandit, felt like I was on fire. Need to drink plenty of water because of dehydration. I did the cycle running sibutramine along side the DNP to counter the intense carb cravings. DNP is about as serious as it gets, people die from not knowing what they're doing, so just be careful with it and monitor body temp throughout the day.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Currently doing a cycle right now as a female.


----------



## nick306 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey I'm thinking about starting a dnp cycle current doing clen and exa (don't like t3's) is it more effective to do a 20 day cycle of a low does or blast it in 9? Also I'd never let my gf take dnp!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I wont even let my woman on clen


----------

